# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Λοιπά θέματα κρουαζιέρας - Other cruise topics >  Παγκόσμια οικονομική κρίση και κρουαζιέρα .

## mastrokostas

Μεγάλη ανησυχία επικρατεί και στις εταιρείες κρουαζιέρας ,λόγο της οικονομικής κρίσης .Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι αρκετές θα έχουν προβλήματα ,και υπάρχουν σκέψεις για να μην λύσουν κάβους όλα τα πλοία του στόλου τους .Από την άλλη σχεδόν όλες ,προσφέρουν σημαντικές εκπτώσεις, που πραγματικά κάνουν την κρουαζιέρα τον φθηνότερο τρόπο διακοπών σε σύγκριση πάντα με τις παροχές που προσφέρουν . 
.

----------


## cpt of mountains

Απο κρουαζιέρα πέρυσι είχε ξεκινήσει ένα τουριστικό πακέτο απο Πειραια - Αίγυπτο - Ισραήλ - Κύπρο - Τουρκία - Δωδεκάνησα - Πειραιά η Monarch Classic Cruises. Ήθελα να ξερα αν υπήρξε ανταπόκριση;

----------


## olympiacos7

Etsi ekane perusi ,etsi kanei kai fetos plasarontas 2 nea ploia sth krouaziera,tou euxomaste na exei kala apotelesmata kai gia auton alla kai gia ton ellhniko tourismo

----------


## moutsokwstas

κλυδωνισμους προκαλει η παγκοσμια οικονομικη υφεση στη <<βιομηχανια>> της κρουαζιερας, διαβαστε εδω http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?cat...&pubid=2730788

----------


## nkr

Εγω πιστευω πως η οικονομικη κριση δεν θα επηρεασει την κρουαζιερα δοτι ποιο λογο εχουν οι εφοπλιστες να επενδυουν τοσα πολλα χρηματα σε κρουαζιεροπλοια εν μεσω της κρισης?

----------


## mike_rodos

Τη μείωση των επιβαρύνσεων που επιβάλλονται στα κρουαζιερόπλοια στο  λιμάνι της Ρόδου, προκειμένου να καταστεί πιο ελκυστική η κρουαζιέρα,  ζητεί από τον πρόεδρο του Δημοτικού Λιμενικού Ταμείου και δήμαρχο Ροδίων  κ. Χ. Χατζηευθυμίου ο πρόεδρος της εταιρείας «Costa Crocieve» κ. Gianni  Onorato, στα πλαίσια συντονισμένων προσπαθειών που καταβάλλονται σε  διεθνές επίπεδο.
Σε σχετική επιστολή του ο κ. Gianni Onorato,  αναφέρει ειδικότερα τα ακόλουθα:
Αγαπητέ κύριε Χατζή Χατζηευθυμίου,
Τις  χρονιές 2008 και 2009 η δυσμενής κρίση χτύπησε βαριά τη βιομηχανία  κρουαζιέρας. Η εμπιστοσύνη των πελατών βρέθηκε στο χαμηλότερο σημείο  πολλών ετών με δραστική μείωση επιλεκτικών εξόδων και «όχι απαραίτητα»  στοιχεία όπως οι διακοπές.
Η εταιρεία Costa, όπως άλλες μεγάλες  διεθνούς βεληνεκούς εταιρείες κρουαζιέρας, δέχθηκε μείωση πόρων τόσο  λόγω μείωσης στις τιμές κρουαζιέρας όσο και λόγω μείωσης στα έξοδα των  επιβατών κατά τη διάρκεια της κρουαζιέρας, καθώς ο κόσμος επιθυμεί να  ταξιδεύει αλλά με λιγότερα έξοδα, παρότι γενικά το κόστος ζωής  ανεβαίνει.
Η πορεία του έτους 2010 φαίνεται ακόμη δύσκολη, χωρίς  σημεία ανάκαμψης και οι μεγάλες εταιρείες κρουαζιέρας δεν περιμένουν οι  τιμές να ανεβούν σύντομα.
Παρά τη διεθνή οικονομική κρίση, η  βιομηχανία κρουαζιέρας είναι αισιόδοξη, καθώς η κρουαζιέρα έχει τα μέσα  να αντιμετωπίσει την ύφεση: κινητικότητα και ανανέωση στόλου, δυνατότητα  γρήγορης προσαρμογής στις αλλαγές, δυνατότητα αποτελεσματικής  διαχείρισης εξόδων και, κυρίως, ένα προϊόν με «σταθερή αξία».
Μια  κρουαζιέρα παρέχει στον πελάτη μεταφορά σε διάφορους προορισμούς,  παράλληλα με στέγη, διατροφή και διασκέδαση, όλα συμπεριλαμβανόμενα σε  ανταγωνιστική τιμή.
Για να αντιμετωπίσουμε τη δύσκολη οικονομική  κατάσταση, χρειάζεται να συνεργαστούμε ώστε να αναθεωρήσουμε και να  προσαρμόσουμε τους δασμούς, έχοντας υπόψη τη μείωση της τιμής «πώλησης»  της κρουαζιέρας, βοηθώντας τη διαβεβαίωση για επιβίωση της βιομηχανίας,  που διαφορετικά ίσως απαιτεί μελέτη εναλλακτικών λύσεων.
Αντιμετωπίζουμε  συνεχή αύξηση στους δασμούς λιμανιών που συχνά είναι σε υψηλότερο  ποσοστό από αυτό της αύξησης του κόστους ζωής. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη ότι η  εταιρεία  Costa δραστηριοποιείται σε περισσότερα από 230 λιμάνια το  χρόνο, μεταφέροντας χιλιάδες επισκέπτες, κάθε ευρώ που εξοικονομείται  είναι σημαντική συνεισφορά για τη δική μας αλλά και τη δική σας δουλειά,  στη σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα.
Ογκώδεις εκπτώσεις, μακροχρόνιες  συμφωνίες, συζητήσεις για φόρους επιβατών και οφειλές λιμανιών,  αποτελεσματικότερες υπηρεσίες λιμανιών, καλύτερες επιδόσεις στον τομέα  του περιβάλλοντος και των υδάτινων πόρων, ανανεωμένοι κανόνες και  μηχανισμοί. Ολα αυτά είναι λίγα, ενδεικτικά παραδείγματα δράσεων που  ζητάμε.
Η εταιρεία Costa Crocieve αναμένει μια μείωση της τάξης του 5  με 10% στο συνολικό κόστος προσέγγισης σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες λιμανιών.  Επ' αυτού ελπίζουμε ότι θα μπορέσουμε να ξεκινήσουμε έναν ανοιχτό  διάλογο και παρακαλούμε να το προωθήσετε αυτό το μήνυμα σε όλους τους  εμπλεκόμενους φορείς: αναδόχους λιμανιών, προμηθευτές, εργαζόμενους και  προϊστάμενους σταθμών επιβιβάσεως, τοπικά τουριστικά συμβούλια κλπ.
Θα  επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σας εντός των επομένων δύο εβδομάδων ώστε να  συζητήσουμε και να καταλήξουμε σε αποτελεσματικές συμφωνίες ώστε να  ελαττώσουμε τον αντίκτυπο του κόστους σε λιμάνια σας.
Σας παρακαλούμε  να επιβεβαιώσετε την παραλαβή αυτού του γράμματος (στο τμήμα ναυτικών  επιχειρήσεων, κα Elisabetta De Nardo και να μας δώσετε το  όνομα του οργανισμού που πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε σχετικά με αυτό το  ζήτημα.
 Ευχαριστούμε 
για την προσοχή σας
Θερμούς χαιρετισμούς
Gianni  Onorato
Πρόεδρος


πηγή: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΚΗ

----------

